
Satellite Internet: Meet the Hip New Investment for Richard Branson, Elon Musk - deegles
http://arstechnica.com/business/2015/01/satellite-internet-meet-the-hip-new-investment-for-richard-branson-elon-musk/#p3
======
Gustomaximus
> Branson...told Bloomberg that... “Greg has the rights, and there isn’t space
> for another network—like there physically is not enough space”

How real is this vs. Branson trying to reduce the competition?

Some interesting but really incomplete reading here about the legal side of
things:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Space_law](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Space_law)

------
deegles
"...we see it as a long-term revenue source for SpaceX to be able to fund a
city on Mars” - Elon Musk

That's some serious long-term thinking.

